# London Cube Meet



## ~Adam~ (Apr 25, 2015)

As you may or may not know we have regular meets at The Royal Festival Hall. It's less than 5 mins walk from Waterloo station.

Typically we meet on the Sunday 2 weeks after UK comps and sometimes have additional ones if the next comp seems too far away.

I'll keep this thread updated when the next meet is arranged.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 25, 2015)

We are meeting tomorrow (Sun 26th April). There will most likely be people arriving from about 11am. We sit on the ground floor at the side of the building closest to the Thames.


----------



## Berd (Apr 25, 2015)

I'll be there! Like always.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 1, 2015)

Next meet Sunday 7th June. Same place and most of the day as is typical.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## confusedcuber (Jun 1, 2015)

What do you guys do? Is it like a competition but without the competition bit? I.e chatting, swapping cubes etc.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 1, 2015)

Sweet, I'll try my best to be there.

How many people usually turn up to these meets?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 1, 2015)

We just cube and chat with our friends.

Normally 6-12 people turn up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berd (Jun 1, 2015)

They're really good. I won't make this one due to exams but I'll go to the next I swear!


----------



## Ollie (Jun 1, 2015)

Ok so, selling:

15x black Guanlong 3x3x3s, unused, £2.50 each (or if you're buying a few/I like you, I may do some sort of bundle deal for you)
1x black Yuxin Unicorn 4x4x4 - £7
1x black AoChuang 5x5x5 - £10 (it's, like, totally been used for at least an NR, so go nuts bidding /s)
1x black Lanlan Skewb, £2


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 1, 2015)

Aww, shame I won't get a chance to meet just yet, Berd.



Ollie said:


> Ok so, selling:
> 1x black AoChuang 5x5x5 - £10 (it's, like, totally been used for at least an NR, so go nuts bidding /s)
> 1x black Lanlan Skewb, £2



Damn, I would've taken you up on the Skewb offer if I hadn't brought a new one the other day.

_I am_ interested in that AoChuang, however...


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm selling:

1x Edison 3x3 (unused): £9.15
1x Z 2x2x3 (barely used: 2 solves): £4.6
1x Mozhi 2x2x1 (used a bit): £4
2x 1x1s (unused): £2 each (I will make a deal if you buy both)
1x MF8 v2 square-1: £13.2
5x cube pouches: £1 each (I will make a deal if you buy a few)


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 1, 2015)

^ I'm interested in the two cuboids. But what do you mean by "partially disassembled"?


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jun 1, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> ^ I'm interested in the two cuboids. But what do you mean by "partially disassembled"?



By now, it's no longer partially disassembled (two corners where apart but I was too lazy to put them back)


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh cool. Yeah, I'm still interested.

--

By the way, I might sell my Black Moyu Weisu 4x4, lubed, but barely used. Not sure for how much, tho. If anyone wants to name a price, go ahead.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jun 1, 2015)

Good, I added the MF8 v2 square-1 just in case you want that too.


----------



## JediJupiter (Jun 1, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> Good, I added the MF8 v2 square-1 just in case you want that too.



Is that supposed to be £2.65?


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jun 1, 2015)

JediJupiter said:


> Is that supposed to be £2.65?



Aha, no I got it for this price (you can see on Amazon.co.uk) and just did what ever felt necessary to start breaking it in and getting the good out of this puzzle even tho when I used it as my main square-1 it was so bad but now it's okay


----------



## henrysavich (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey! I'm in London from July 7 to July 9 for vacation and think it would be a missed opportunity if I didn't meet up with some of the English cubing community! Would it be possible to for someone to organize a meetup in London during this timeframe? I'm excited to meet some of the people I have only talked to online in person.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 3, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Hey! I'm in London from July 7 to July 9 for vacation and think it would be a missed opportunity if I didn't meet up with some of the English cubing community! Would it be possible to for someone to organize a meetup in London during this timeframe? I'm excited to meet some of the people I have only talked to online in person.



Possibly. Being that it's midweek I wouldn't be able to make it but hopefully some people would.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myachii (Jun 3, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Ok so, selling:
> 
> 15x black Guanlong 3x3x3s, unused, £2.50 each (or if you're buying a few/I like you, I may do some sort of bundle deal for you)
> 1x black Yuxin Unicorn 4x4x4 - £7
> ...



Are you going to TGN? If so could I buy that 4x4 there from you if you still have it?


----------



## Ollie (Jun 3, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Are you going to TGN? If so could I buy that 4x4 there from you if you still have it?



If you have Paypal then I can send it to you? Chip in a couple of £ for postage? Pm me


----------



## Berd (Jun 3, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> I'm selling:
> 
> 1x Edison 3x3 (unused): £9.15
> 1x Z 2x2x3 (barely used: 2 solves): £4.6
> ...



Those cuboid prices are insane! Look at Cubezz's prices!


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 3, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Ok so, selling:
> 
> 15x black Guanlong 3x3x3s, unused, £2.50 each (or if you're buying a few/I like you, I may do some sort of bundle deal for you)
> 1x black Yuxin Unicorn 4x4x4 - £7
> ...



I'd be interested in the 5x5 if you are posting. 

I'm afraid I can't go.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jun 3, 2015)

Berd said:


> Those cuboid prices are insane! Look at Cubezz's prices!



if you look on thecubicle.us the prices are the same (after conversion) and I don't want to loose money by selling them at the price of cubezz


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jun 4, 2015)

Anyone interested in cube bags ?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 4, 2015)

What kind of cube bags?


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jun 4, 2015)

Calvin's big cube sized bags. I think it's also called pouches


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh, pouches. Nah, I'm good.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jun 4, 2015)

Okay


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 7, 2015)

Guys guys, I'm lost. Looked all around the building, can't see you!


----------



## Berd (Jun 7, 2015)

They will will be in the cafe part looking out on the Thames.


----------



## Berd (Jun 25, 2015)

There's a meet this Sunday; same times and place. Hope to see some new faces there!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 25, 2015)

Really? I might come, I dunno.


----------



## ronaldm (Jun 25, 2015)

I have a very busy weekend, so I'm not 100% sure yet. But I'll do my best!


----------



## Ollie (Jun 26, 2015)

So 12pm onwards on Sunday 28th for those who like details.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 26, 2015)

Are you actually gonna be at this one, Ollie?


----------



## nathanrmour (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi Ollie it's Nathan,
please may I have the AoChang,
And the yuxin 4x4 
Nathan


----------



## Ollie (Jun 26, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Are you actually gonna be at this one, Ollie?



I don't have work anymore, so I can come to this one.



nathanrmour said:


> Hi Ollie it's Nathan,
> please may I have the AoChang,
> And the yuxin 4x4
> Nathan



The AoChuang has been sold, but I can sell you the Yuxin 4x4x4? I've PMed you


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 26, 2015)

Oh cool. If I come, which I still don't know if I'm doing*, could I buy a few Guanlongs? I'm not sure how many I'll need atm, I'm just looking for a few expendable 3x3s that I can canibalize for a little experiment.

*- I'll most likely make my mind up tomorrow


----------



## Ollie (Jun 26, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Oh cool. If I come, which I still don't know if I'm doing*, could I buy a few Guanlongs? I'm not sure how many I'll need atm, I'm just looking for a few expendable 3x3s that I can canibalize for a little experiment.
> 
> *- I'll most likely make my mind up tomorrow



Sure  I'll bring a few


----------



## ronaldm (Jun 26, 2015)

If you still have the skewb, I'll take it


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 27, 2015)

Okay, made my mind up, pretty certain I'll come now. Though, I don't think I'll be there for the whole day this time. Not sure when I'll arrive or when I'll go home. I'll see on the day.

Word of warning, I had most of my glorious hair sheared off, so you may not recognise me (again), but don't worry, I'll have my hat.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jun 27, 2015)

Okay.


----------



## Berd (Jun 27, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Okay, made my mind up, pretty certain I'll come now. Though, I don't think I'll be there for the whole day this time. Not sure when I'll arrive or when I'll go home. I'll see on the day.
> 
> Word of warning, I had most of my glorious hair sheared off, so you may not recognise me (again), but don't worry, I'll have my hat.


Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## ronaldm (Jun 28, 2015)

I just got home after pride, so expect a hungover Ronald tomorrow. I'll be looking out for Tyler's comfy hat to spot you all!


----------



## Berd (Jun 28, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> I just got home after pride, so expect a hungover Ronald tomorrow. I'll be looking out for Tyler's comfy hat to spot you all!


See you there!


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jun 28, 2015)

Ronald, If you see a mixed skin wearing mostly blue stuff (including the headphones) then you'll spot me.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 28, 2015)

Was good seeing you all again, and meeting the few of you I hadn't met already!

I'll see you all at TGN, those who are going.


----------



## Berd (Jun 28, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Was good seeing you all again, and meeting the few of you I hadn't met already!
> 
> I'll see you all at TGN, those who are going.


Nice too meet you too!


----------



## ronaldm (Jun 29, 2015)

It was certainly great to meet you all  See you at TGN!


----------



## Berd (Jun 29, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> It was certainly great to meet you all  See you at TGN!


Nice to meet you too! Good luck at TGN!


----------



## henrysavich (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey, I mentioned this idea before and you guys seemed receptive, but it is about time to make some concrete plans.

I'm currently in London for vacation and thought it would be nice to meet up with some of the cubers here! The best date for me would be the 9th (anytime) but I may be able to do it tomorrow as well. I looked at the usual place you guys meet, The Royal Festival Hall, and that works fine for me, but I do wanna work out a time when some people could come. So I need some input from you guys on that.

Also I understand that it is the middle of the week and many of the regular attendees won't be able to come, I'm fine with a small group but do wanna make sure there is at least one other person available and willing , (otherwise what's the point?) Thanks!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Henry please check your pms as soon as possible


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 7, 2015)

I wouldn't be able to make to any meetup before the 16th as I'm currently abroad but I'll be free to come after.


----------



## Berd (Jul 8, 2015)

As I'm on summer holiday; I'm down for whatever day really...


----------



## Ollie (Jul 8, 2015)

#TokenAmerican

Had a great time, thanks guys


----------



## Ollie (Jul 9, 2015)

double post, oh noes

Next meet is on Sunday 19th July at the Royal Festival Hall, probably from 10am onwards, same as always 

I'm selling a few more puzzles, message me if interested:

Black Shengshou Pyraminx - £5
Black Moyu Aosu 4x4x4 - £7
Black Guanlong 3x3x3 - £3

SUPER DUPER BUNDLE DEAL = £12 for all of it

I also have a couple of cubes that were left at Harrow Spring, which is getting annoying now. If you left a black Dayan Zhanchi then please claim it.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 9, 2015)

I won't be able to come to this one, will be out of the country for the next two weeks (starting this weekend).


----------



## Berd (Jul 9, 2015)

Yeah, next meet I'm going too will be after TGN where I can get my Gigaminx.


----------



## ronaldm (Jul 9, 2015)

I should be able to make it the 19th 

@Ollie: dibs on the pyra and guanlong!

@Tyler: Enjoy the scary foreign countr(y|ies)!

@Berd: Assuming the one after TGN will be the 16th of August, I will most likely not make that one, as I expect to be in NL to visit family then, so I'll probably see you somewhere in September I guess xD


----------



## Berd (Jul 9, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> I should be able to make it the 19th
> 
> @Ollie: dibs on the pyra and guanlong!
> 
> ...


I expect you to be sub 30 by then! See you!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 9, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> I should be able to make it the 19th
> @Tyler: Enjoy the scary foreign countr(y|ies)!



Why, thank you! Enjoy the meetup.


----------



## ronaldm (Aug 3, 2015)

Next meetup: 23rd of august, usual time, usual place


----------



## Berd (Aug 3, 2015)

Will be there!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 4, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> Next meetup: 23rd of august, usual time, usual place



_23rd?_ Aw, I was hoping/thought it would be on the 16th, being that it's two weeks after the comp. I won't be able to make the 23rd, sadly.


----------



## Christmas (Aug 4, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> Next meetup: 23rd of august, usual time, usual place



Where is the usual place :c
Sorry Ive never been to a meet >.>


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 4, 2015)

Christmas said:


> Where is the usual place :c
> Sorry Ive never been to a meet >.>



Royal Festival hall, Ground floor, cafe area overlooking the thames. People tend to start showing up around lunchtime.


----------



## Christmas (Aug 4, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Royal Festival hall, Ground floor, cafe area overlooking the thames. People tend to start showing up around lunchtime.



So around like 12? alright I'll be there maybe


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 10, 2015)

Christmas said:


> So around like 12? alright I'll be there maybe



It's usually around 10-11 but if you can't make it before 12 than it's not a problem.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## ronaldm (Sep 7, 2015)

Next meet: coming sunday (13/09), regular time and place


----------



## Berd (Sep 7, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> Next meet: coming sunday (13/09), regular time and place


Won't make it this time, see you all at UKC!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 7, 2015)

I'll do my best to come.


----------



## ronaldm (Sep 8, 2015)

Berd said:


> Won't make it this time, see you all at UKC!


UKC? :O I don't get to see you for 2 months? :O


----------



## Berd (Sep 8, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> UKC? :O I don't get to see you for 2 months? :O



Sucks I know, it's my birthday then so you better make it special  x


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 8, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> Next meet: coming sunday (13/09), regular time and place


WOAH, WOAH, WOAH, what are the regular times? I might be able to come to this one


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 8, 2015)

11am onwards. Sometimes I'm there before 11am just so I can buy breakfast from McDonalds :3


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 8, 2015)

I should be able to come later on in the night if it goes on that long


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 8, 2015)

Normally runs till 9pm ish


----------



## ronaldm (Sep 9, 2015)

Berd said:


> Sucks I know, it's my birthday then so you better make it special  x



I will make it special  [h=1][/h]


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 13, 2015)

Was a fun day. Thanks guys!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 6, 2015)

is there a meet up within the next 2 1/2 weeks? I'll be in London from the 9th until the 25th


----------



## lejitcuber (Oct 6, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> is there a meet up within the next 2 1/2 weeks? I'll be in London from the 9th until the 25th



October 18th I think


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 6, 2015)

That is correct. See you there? Assuming you got the dates correct this time Ciarán?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 8, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> That is correct. See you there? Assuming you got the dates correct this time Ciarán?



same time & place as the "last one I went to"?  I'll ask my Aunt and see what she says


----------



## ronaldm (Oct 8, 2015)

Usually there will be people there from about 11am onwards, and the last ones won't go home till 9pm or so. Still at the Royal Festival Hall on the Southbank  Depending on how busy it is we may sit upstairs instead of downstairs.


----------



## ronaldm (Oct 11, 2015)

Yes, double post, but /care

Is there anyone at the meet that wants to sell a good working (and obvs comp legal) clock?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 11, 2015)

You can borrow mine indefinitely.

It's pretty good and never gets used.
I got in early when James was selling lots.


----------



## ronaldm (Oct 11, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> You can borrow mine indefinitely.
> 
> It's pretty good and never gets used.
> I got in early when James was selling lots.



Whoop! Thank you!

Next step: become sub-10 before UKC so I can annoy Kinch and Mollerz xD


----------



## DJ4Y (Oct 11, 2015)

Guys I think I can make it for the 18th possibly, however I'm worried I won't fit in because I'm only 14. Thoughts?
Also who else is coming for the 18th


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 11, 2015)

There will likely be a few people roughly your age.


----------



## DJ4Y (Oct 11, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> There will likely be a few people roughly your age.



Ah, thanks!


----------



## Christmas (Oct 13, 2015)

i might probably, will anyone sell me stickers?? XD


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Oct 13, 2015)

Christmas said:


> i might probably, will anyone sell me stickers?? XD



Yeah sure, I have a few sets of 3x3 stickers you can have.


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 13, 2015)

Gonna be in London this Sunday, so I'll try and make some time for this meet, not sure when yet.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 13, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> Gonna be in London this Sunday, so I'll try and make some time for this meet, not sure when yet.



Oh cool. Maybe 4+5 race =P


----------



## Christmas (Oct 13, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Yeah sure, I have a few sets of 3x3 stickers you can have.


Awww hah, I was looking more for 5x5 stickers but if I do end up going ill have a look xD


----------



## DJ4Y (Oct 18, 2015)

Had a very enjoyable time today meeting all the UK cubers. Great fun. Special thanks to Adam, Andy and Billy for being awesome and welcoming


----------



## Christmas (Oct 20, 2015)

Didn't get to go this time, but ill be at UKC hopefully


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 20, 2015)

DJ4Y said:


> Had a very enjoyable time today meeting all the UK cubers. Great fun. Special thanks to Adam, Andy and Billy for being awesome and welcoming



Glad to hear it. We do our best not to ignore newcomers but cubes are very distracting.


----------



## DJ4Y (Oct 20, 2015)

Are we having another meet the week before UKC? If so, I'm definitely coming!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 20, 2015)

DJ4Y said:


> Are we having another meet the week before UKC? If so, I'm definitely coming!



Not sure yet. Didn't seem like a very popular idea.

If not then it'll be the Sunday 2 weeks after UKC.


----------



## DJ4Y (Oct 20, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Not sure yet. Didn't seem like a very popular idea.
> 
> If not then it'll be the Sunday 2 weeks after UKC.




Alright, thanks!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 25, 2015)

DJ4Y said:


> Alright, thanks!



Meeting on Sunday 1st Nov but I don't think anyone will be arriving before 1pm.

If we are not in the cafe area (might be busy by that point) we'll head to the top floor directly above.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Oct 25, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Meeting on Sunday 1st Nov but I don't think anyone will be arriving before 1pm.
> 
> If we are not in the cafe area (might be busy by that point) we'll head to the top floor directly above.



I will certainly come before 1pm.


----------



## DJ4Y (Oct 25, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Meeting on Sunday 1st Nov but I don't think anyone will be arriving before 1pm.
> 
> If we are not in the cafe area (might be busy by that point) we'll head to the top floor directly above.



I probably will arrive before 1pm too


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 25, 2015)

I will if capable but Halloween may make that impossible.


----------



## DJ4Y (Oct 25, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> I will certainly come before 1pm.



Max around what time will you come?


----------



## Ollie (Oct 25, 2015)

Yeah, I will make it for 11am probs


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 25, 2015)

If I'm still awake I'll come for 11am


----------



## thaotherguy (Oct 27, 2015)

What time do you guys stay until? My brother is over but travelling home on Sunday and this is probably the only Sunday I will be available for the next year or so. Would be good to meet another cuber, even if I will probably be too hungover to do anything!

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ollie (Oct 27, 2015)

We stay until the ritual is completed and the gods look upon us favourably.

_iow around 8-9pm_


----------



## DJ4Y (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm sorry but I will be unable to come to the meet tomorrow  

That being said, have fun!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 1, 2015)

I too, won't be attending today. I'm feeling a bit under the weather.

See you all at the UK championship!


----------



## Kev43 (Nov 1, 2015)

Oh I may show up some time in the afternoon


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 12, 2015)

Is the next meet at Dec 13th? 'Cos that's what I heard at UKC, and i'm just wondering if that'll legit be the date.


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 12, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Is the next meet at Dec 13th? 'Cos that's what I heard at UKC, and i'm just wondering if that'll legit be the date.



I heard that it will be in two weeks (the 22nd), from Adam, but now I'm confused.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 12, 2015)

I'll be in London from November 21st to the 28th. I'd try to go to a meet-up if there was one during that time and I don't have any other pressing plans.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 12, 2015)

Nov 21st.

People want a Sat meet for a change.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 12, 2015)

Mikel said:


> I'll be in London from November 21st to the 28th. I'd try to go to a meet-up if there was one during that time and I don't have any other pressing plans.



Awesome


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 12, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Nov 21st.
> 
> People want a Sat meet for a change.



Sat meets sound much better


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 12, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Nov 21st.
> 
> People want a Sat meet for a change.



Ah .If it's on a Saturday, then I probably won't be able to go, sorry.


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 12, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Ah .If it's on a Saturday, then I probably won't be able to go, sorry.



Aw, dammit


----------



## ronaldm (Nov 18, 2015)

I won't be there, but I'm sure y'all have fun!


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 20, 2015)

I was wondering if any of you guys would be be willing to sell me a good square 1 or megaminx tomorrow at the meet, if any of you are, please shoot me a PM to work something out.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 20, 2015)

Message sent.

White Dayan with ridges and textured Cubesmith tiles.


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 20, 2015)

Yep, I've replied


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 20, 2015)

You can have my old square 1. I'll try to remember to bring it tomorrow.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 21, 2015)

Where is the meet tomorrow and what time?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 21, 2015)

Mikel said:


> Where is the meet tomorrow and what time?



Royal festival hall, downstairs in cafè area on the side closest to the Thames.

I'll be there from 11.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 22, 2015)

I had a great time hanging out with all the UK cubers who came yesterday! Thanks for Adam for setting it up.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 22, 2015)

Meh! I merely posted a date.

I'm glad you had a good time though. It was great to meet you.


----------



## Kev43 (Nov 22, 2015)

Whoops, I just noticed that I took the wrong 5x5x5...

I don't know the brand, it's black with stickers and the orange is kinda bright. I left a shengshou instead.

PM me if it's yours ! Sorry ><


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 22, 2015)

Kev43 said:


> Whoops, I just noticed that I took the wrong 5x5x5...
> 
> I don't know the brand, it's black with stickers and the orange is kinda bright. I left a shengshou instead.
> 
> PM me if it's yours ! Sorry ><



It's Zak's.


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 22, 2015)

Next meet on the 6th or another Saturday meet (the 5th)?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 22, 2015)

DJ4Y said:


> Next meet on the 6th or another Saturday meet (the 5th)?



The week before Cambridge is most likely since Zak is down again.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 22, 2015)

But is it on a Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## Berd (Nov 23, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> But is it on a Saturday or Sunday?


Saturday.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 23, 2015)

Saturday 12th December next meet.


----------



## ronaldm (Nov 23, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Saturday 12th December next meet.


Cool! I'll be there!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh. Probably won't be able to come to this one either.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 23, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Oh. Probably won't be able to come to this one either.



We'll make the one straight after xmas Sunday.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Dec 1, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Oh. Probably won't be able to come to this one either.



Same .


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 11, 2015)

A reminder about meet tomorrow.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 11, 2015)

Ok, new plan. Since only 2 of us have confirmed we will be attending tomorrow you can find us at a pub near London Bridge. Contact us on here or FB for more details tomorrow.


----------



## DJ4Y (Dec 11, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Ok, new plan. Since only 2 of us have confirmed we will be attending tomorrow you can find us at a pub near London Bridge. Contact us on here or FB for more details tomorrow.



I'm definitely coming tomorrow, pls send PM of details


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 11, 2015)

DJ4Y said:


> I'm definitely coming tomorrow, pls send PM of details



Will do. I assume pubs let under 18s in b4 6pm typically


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 12, 2015)

Sorry to anyone who is lurking and planning on going but the meet has been cancelled.


----------



## DJ4Y (Dec 12, 2015)

Potential meet tomorrow?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Dec 12, 2015)

^ Would be nice, but probably too late of a notice for a lot of people. I'd likely come to it, though, if it happened.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 12, 2015)

Seems like there is interest for a meet tomorrow. Have got a few people confirmed.


----------



## DJ4Y (Dec 12, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Seems like there is interest for a meet tomorrow. Have got a few people confirmed.



Add me to that list


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Dec 12, 2015)

Me too I guess. Regular place?


----------



## DJ4Y (Dec 12, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Me too I guess. Regular place?



Should be, now we must wait to see if it will actually take place


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 12, 2015)

I will be at RFH tomorrow and so will Zak. Not sure how many but I'm sure at least a small group.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Dec 13, 2015)

Sorry I wasn't able to come in the end. Shouldn't have "confirmed".


----------



## DJ4Y (Dec 13, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Sorry I wasn't able to come in the end. Shouldn't have "confirmed".



It's oke


----------



## DJ4Y (Dec 18, 2015)

Next meet on the Sunday right after Christmas?


----------



## DJ4Y (Dec 22, 2015)

Ok so, we are considering having a meet next sunday on the 27th, however we are not sure if it will go ahead or not since we do not know how many people will be coming. If you are going to come please reply in this thread so that we can make sure the meet does or does not take place. Thanks!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 22, 2015)

Ollie and I will be there.


----------



## DJ4Y (Dec 22, 2015)

~Adam~ said:


> Ollie and I will be there.



As always haha


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Dec 22, 2015)

I'll be there.


----------



## DJ4Y (Dec 22, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> I'll be there.



Yay, now we only need around 3-4 more people!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 23, 2015)

I spent 17 years living in London and then I moved out West before discovering this hobby. Darn!


----------



## DJ4Y (Dec 23, 2015)

Shaky Hands said:


> I spent 17 years living in London and then I moved out West before discovering this hobby. Darn!



Aw dammit, would have loved to meet you, possibly at a future comp?


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 23, 2015)

DJ4Y said:


> Aw dammit, would have loved to meet you, possibly at a future comp?



I'll be at the Manchester one in January. Sunday only though. Cheers.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 23, 2015)

Anyone know what happened to the cubing scene out here in Bristol? Looks like it was a regular UK cubing hotspot of yesteryear.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 23, 2015)

The comp organiser was at uni there I believe. She doesn't cube anymore.

Also a WSM comp was run by someone who doesn't cube much anymore.


----------



## DJ4Y (Dec 23, 2015)

Shaky Hands said:


> I'll be at the Manchester one in January. Sunday only though. Cheers.



Unfortunately I won't be able to go to the Manchester comp


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks Adam, figured it would probably be something like that.

Will catch you another time, DJ.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Dec 26, 2015)

Sorry, but due to recent amedments to my plans, I won't be able to come to the meet tomorrow. Usual family Boxing Day celebrations have been postponed a day.

Really sorry!


----------



## DJ4Y (Dec 26, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Sorry, but due to recent amedments to my plans, I won't be able to come to the meet tomorrow. Usual family Boxing Day celebrations have been postponed a day.
> 
> Really sorry!



It's absolutely fine, I was just about to post here saying the meet would most likely not take place since two people backed out and now since you have too there's only two people confirmed now so it's not taking place.

Sorry guys!


----------



## sub20oneday (Jan 11, 2016)

do u guys still meet?
how many people are there?
how do i join?
whens your next meet?
do you accept 12 year old boys who are just about sub 25?


----------



## DJ4Y (Jan 11, 2016)

sub20oneday said:


> do u guys still meet?
> how many people are there?
> how do i join?
> whens your next meet?
> do you accept 12 year old boys who are just about sub 25?



Oops saw your post for a new meet first and now I'm seeing this.

1. Yes.

2. Really depends on the day of but usually around 6-7

3. No sign up or anything, you just come.

4. Next Sunday actually, the 17th of January

5. No we don't. Nah I'm just kidding  of course you may come, we accept everyone


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jan 17, 2016)

Once again, I'm sorry I couldn't come today, I'm very ill. I feel like I'm making excuses at this point, but I am really disappointed, I haven't been to a meet in a while. And I know some of you guys won't be at Manchester, so yeah.


----------



## DJ4Y (Jan 17, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Once again, I'm sorry I couldn't come today, I'm very ill. I feel like I'm making excuses at this point, but I am really disappointed, I haven't been to a meet in a while. And I know some of you guys won't be at Manchester, so yeah.



Get well soon!


----------



## Cristobal (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi,
Ok, so when is the next meet up?
I got my Guanlong yesterday and I am already stuck at the 2nd step of the Roux... :-S


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 20, 2016)

2 weeks after Manchester comp probably but will update closer to the time.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Feb 9, 2016)

So, meetup this Sunday?


----------



## DJ4Y (Feb 9, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> So, meetup this Sunday?



There was one last Sunday ;-; aw. Next meet will be on the 27th which is a Saturday which I doubt you will be able to make. That's a shame. 

PS: Pls join facebook group for more frequent updates. I might start posting the meet dates here if Adam or someone else does not.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Feb 9, 2016)

DJ4Y said:


> There was one last Sunday ;-; aw. Next meet will be on the 27th which is a Saturday which I doubt you will be able to make. That's a shame.
> 
> PS: Pls join facebook group for more frequent updates. I might start posting the meet dates here if Adam or someone else does not.



Oh. And I don't use Facebook, so yeah.


----------



## DJ4Y (Feb 9, 2016)

Ok so here's the plan.

Meet on Saturday 27th February will be going ahead.

Next week we will have another meet on Sunday 6th March which will probably allow some people who didn't come from the last week to make it.

And then the week after that is FMC Europe! Saturday 12th March - A bit of a reminder for you all.

Should be 3 weekends of good fun.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Feb 9, 2016)

Alright. Thanks for the info!


----------



## DJ4Y (Feb 9, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Alright. Thanks for the info!



You're very welcome, I'm planning to come to all three


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Feb 9, 2016)

All I'm 100% sure of is that I won't be able to attend FMC Europe, since I'll be travelling abroad that week.


----------



## ronaldm (Feb 10, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> All I'm 100% sure of is that I won't be able to attend FMC Europe, since I'll be travelling abroad that week.



Depending on where you go, you may be able to compete abroad? It's held in all of Europe at the same time


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Feb 11, 2016)

ronaldm said:


> Depending on where you go, you may be able to compete abroad? It's held in all of Europe at the same time



It won't be where I'm going, I'm afraid. Even so, my point was that I won't be able to meet up with you guys at that point, sadly.


----------



## DJ4Y (Mar 5, 2016)

Bump- Meet tomorrow!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Apr 7, 2016)

Is the next meet this weekend, or the next? And on what day?


----------



## DJ4Y (Apr 7, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Is the next meet this weekend, or the next? And on what day?



Sunday 17th April is our next meet date. Hope to see you there this time!


----------



## ronaldm (Aug 3, 2016)

Don't worry y'all, we still have regular meet ups!

Next one is scheduled for Sat 13th August, Royal Festival Hall again


----------



## ronaldm (Jun 7, 2017)

I always forget to post here when we have an upcoming meet xD

Next one: Saturday 17 June, Royal Festival Hall, London (Southbank)


----------



## Dawid (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi guys, can someone explain how that works? Do I have to sign myself up or just show up at given place/time? Never been to any meet ups nor comps.


----------



## ronaldm (Jun 12, 2017)

If you come to the Royal Festival Hall (Southbank, between Waterloo and Embankment), you'll quickly find a table with a number of cubers. No need to register beforehand or anything, just show up


----------



## Kubzy (Nov 7, 2017)

Hey, I'm a younger cuber from the greater london area and I'd be potentially interrested. Though, is this still running? I notice one guy said he forgets to update so is it still happening or are we just waiting until after Wston Super Mare or something?


----------



## 1973486 (Nov 15, 2017)

Kubzy said:


> Hey, I'm a younger cuber from the greater london area and I'd be potentially interrested. Though, is this still running? I notice one guy said he forgets to update so is it still happening or are we just waiting until after Wston Super Mare or something?



No, no one bothers any more, if you suggest a date you might get two people to say "maybe" but then they'll forget by the date.


----------

